# KAOHSIUNG | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C
*
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน
Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง





































Richmond, taiwan city forum



Building Name: *Highwealth - CBD*

Native Name: 興富發 CBD


City:* Kaohsiung *

Country: *Taiwan* 

Developer: *Highwealth Construction Co., Ltd.*

Heights-- *139m*

Current Building Status : *U/C *

Construction Dates--
- started in *2018*

Above ground floors: *35* 
Basement floors:* 6*

Building Use(s): *Office*


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C *





























爆哥兒, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C* 



















fat, taiwan city forum










Leo214, taiwan city forum

Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน
Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C* 










Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C*










FB高都觀測站


2020.09.24









Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C* 

2020.10.04


















a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C* 

2020.11.12










Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C* 

2020.12.01











Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C* 

2021.02.11











FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C* 

2021.03.04











Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C* 

2021.04.14




















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C*

2021.05.15











Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C* 

2021.07.28




















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kaohsiung | Highwealth CBD | 139m | 456ft | 35 fl | U/C* 

2021.08.17












Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------

